# Nissan Leaf Outsells Chevrolet Volt In April



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The Nissan Leaf outsold the Chevrolet Volt in April, reversing March's sales numbers where the Volt handily outsold the Leaf. Nissan moved 573 Leaf EVs in April, while 493 Volts found a home amongst buyers.

Whie the Volt has been leading in total sales with (2,029 sold, compared to 1,044 for the Leaf), if April's trend continues, we may see the Volt backslide into second place while Nissan's fully electric hatchback takes the lead. It's worth bearing in mind that both vehicles have yet to have a full nationwide rollout, and are still being sold in selected markets. The national launch may add another dimension to the sales race, especially considering the fickle tastes of consumers in the coastal launch areas.

More: *Nissan Leaf Outsells Chevrolet Volt In April* on AutoGuide.com


----------

